# Fall Red Drum run



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I finally got a 4wd so it's officially time to make a fall trip down to the outer banks to try and hook into some big reds. The problem is I've never fished this area in the fall so I have a ton of questions. First question is when is the best time to hit the surf? I'm planning on going in late October, but is this the right time to go for big reds? I know it's impossible to know when exactly they show up but I would like a general idea of when the best time is. 

Next question is where's a good place to fish? I've fished the outer banks extensively in the summer so I do know the beach driving areas near Buxton and Avon. I plan on avoiding the point since I'm a total amatuer but I would like to fish the beaches around Avon, is this a productive area? I'll be 100% on the surf, no piers, and must have 4wd access. 

Last question is the availability of bait at the tackle shops. I always prefer to use fresh bait and I'm wondering what will be available fresh if any, that time of year. I do plan on fishing for bait but that's no gauruntee so I'd like to purchase something fresh if it's available. 

As I get closer to the trip I'll probably be asking some more questions but for now those are the three main ones. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Late Oct is a great time to go.. Only problem with late Oct could be the drum tourney starts around then.. N beaches from 23 to where you want to fish at 34 all have good holes to catch.. Going to 34 is a great start,but look for the holes and you should pull one or two out.. On that n beach I have found nighttime to be the best,with daytime at low tide searching for holes.. You should be able to catch seamullet and maybe a few spot as well,both make great head baits.. Frank and Frans as well as RDT both should have good bait at that time of year,both fatback and mullet..


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Should be finger mullet in the surf and inlet if you know how to use a cast net. If not purchase you a six ft net. I prefer Old Salt nets but only because that's what I've always used. Watch some YouTube videos on how to throw them then practice practice practice. Once you've learned to throw good when you see some at the beach try to throw a little ahead of their run. Fresh bait is best bait. But also bait shops should also have plenty also. I just prefer to catch my own. When on Hatteras I will fish short of the point just to avoid the crowds. However I also try to fish the beach near Oregon Inlet. Try some of the ramps on Avon end. Should be some good red action in late October on Hatteras. Good luck.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drumdum nailed pretty much nailed that one. Take his advice. 34 is my favorite ramp, when your allowed to use it. Can be real busy during the day but pretty quiet at night. Late October we usually fish a 4pm to 4 am shift.


----------



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info gents. One more question, what tide is the best to fish? Around the Chesapeake I'm generally most successful fishing incoming tides, does that still hold true in the fall? I plan on combing the beach for rip tides but not sure about which tide is best to fish.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Thatpanda said:


> Thanks for the info gents. One more question, what tide is the best to fish? Around the Chesapeake I'm generally most successful fishing incoming tides, does that still hold true in the fall? I plan on combing the beach for rip tides but not sure about which tide is best to fish.


Incoming is usually the best, unless at low tide you can wade through the slough and then go out on a bar and cast to deep water from the bar. Down at False Point some of the best drum fishing in the old days was at low tide standing on the bar that would form 1/4-1/2 mile to the North from the mouth of Hatteras Inlet.

One night back in the day during a full moon tide in October, me and the Red Head and Wacko a five or six other Drum fellas kept following the receding tide out on Cape Point, we went out about half mile from where the land was at high tide.

Drum were biting only on the tip and we kept following them out....we kept leapfrogging each other and it was a steady bite...

Around 3:00 AM the tide turned and we all had to get back ................I ended up swimming through the last three cuts............each time we had to go in over our waists we were all thinking about the Big Biters coming in with the High Tide...

We were young then...not so sure I would chance it these days


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Remember that bar well but my experience came when the stripers were running. Several of us fished a little too long and the walk/wade back in was something I don't want to experience again. The two guys in front of me were 6'4" and 6'8" respectively. I am 5'9". You can imagine the scenario that followed. See, waist deep to them was chest to neck deep to me. I have always been extremely thankful for the grunden top over my waders and my safety belt, cinched tight. I had to use the butt of my heaver to get me through that last slough because I lost the bottom somewhere, or I would have been a long way from home. I will mention that a certain person whose initials are DD was casting from shore right into the slough we were wading through...........and he hooked another of my friends coming through the same slough.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, I'd say dat was a tad over da hip boots you works in da poot pile with.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

2hrs both sides of high.. Many times have caught fish with outgoing up to low...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thatpanda said:


> Thanks for the info gents. One more question, what tide is the best to fish? Around the Chesapeake I'm generally most successful fishing incoming tides, does that still hold true in the fall? I plan on combing the beach for rip tides but not sure about which tide is best to fish.


Well like said give me 2hrs before and after high but I'll take nighttime over anything. High tide between 9-12pm and it's go time


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I studied Avalon Pier fishing reports from 2001 to 2008 and found that the Reds run at the same time as the Jumbo Spot. But this is only valid for Avalon pier and it may be different to the south or north. Based on these
results, the Reds start around Sept 16 (probably after the first significant cold front) and continue through late October. November was not as good but some of that may be because not many were fishing. The peak was October 6-25. And I also noticed that a northeast wind is the best but I have seen them caught on the piers in just about any wind direction. But the runs of many fish seem to occur with northeast winds. Here is my graph. Perhaps the reds run a little later in the fall at Avon compared to Avalon? 

http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/Avalon/fishing/JumboSpotRedDrum.png


----------

